# Can IronMag Labs E-CONTROL Rx??? be used as a legit PCT ?



## djk80 (Apr 3, 2011)

Im just wondering if this can be used as a legit PCT

E-Control Rx??? - Anti-Estrogen
IronMag Labs E-Control

Im just worried because its in a "reformulation" stage .....?

I'm running :::
Anavar 1-8 weeks at 90mg a day
FIRST 1-4 WEEKS:
1-Andro Rx - 6 caps daily (3 caps AM / 3 caps PM)
Anabolic-Matrix Rx (2 caps daily with food)
----------------------------------

Next 4-8 WEEKS:
Super-DMZ Rx Rx - 2 caps daily (1 cap AM / 1 cap PM)
Anabolic-Matrix Rx - 2 caps daily with food
Advanced Cycle Support Rx - 2-4 caps daily
Anavar - 70 mg for 4 weeks

LAST 4 WEEKS:
E-Control Rx - 2 caps daily (1 cap AM / 1 cap PM)

So I am just worried that the "E-Control" is a not sufficient pct and I should just get clomid instead ? What do you guys think........Or am I good to go with the e control ?


----------



## TGB1987 (Apr 3, 2011)

E control works in similar fashion to aromasin.  It is a type I AI.  This means it will prevent esto rebound.  I would use e control during the last 4 weeks of your cycle at one cap a day.  Then for PCT use econtrol at two caps day with clomid at 100/75/50/50 mgs a day for four weeks with the econtrol for the whole four weeks.  The issue that you should be more concerned iwith is liver toxicity.  Super DMZ with anavar is going to raise the liver enzymes.  Anavar for 8 weeks iat that dose is harsh itself.  Anavar is also hard on the blood lipids.  Any 17 AA steroid that doesn't aromatize is going to be harsh on the blood lipids.  You should be taking 4-8 grams of fish oil a day with this cycle along with the advanced cycle support.  Love the advanced cycle support.  Here is how I would run this cycle if I were to do it all.  I would run the super DMZ for the first 4 weeks and the 1 andro for the last 4 weeks.  Start the advanced cycle support 2 weeks before cycle and continue until the end of PCT.  Use the e control as described above.  What is your age and BF% by the way?


----------



## djk80 (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks ! I will definitely make sure I still pickup some clomid for pct. I figured I would just to be safe anyways but just wanted to make sure.

I'm 24 not quite sure on the bf% though I havent had it checked in almost a year. Only reason I decided to possibly do the 1andro first and then the super dmz is just because I "heard" that running milk thistle or living support can actually hinder gains. So i thought if I just did the 1 andro first and the anavar it wouldnt be as toxic for me to run cycle support/milk thistle. Get some good gains for the first 4 weeks then the last 4 run superdmz/anavar with the liver support and milk thistle and continue using liver support through pct as well...


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 4, 2011)

The reformulation is going to be a great product. Looks like it still will be a suicide inhibitor and will raise trestosterone the way most AI's do. It won't completely crush E2 which is good as well. It will be a very balanced product with sound science backing it.


----------



## jkelley69 (Apr 4, 2011)

If some one does F up on their PCT and gets bitch tits are you just screwed or can it be reversed


----------



## TGB1987 (Apr 4, 2011)

Sounds like a good product Heavy.  Ironmaglabs always finds a way to get the results from their products.  Djk80  I understand what you are saying about the liver support affecting the 1 andro.  I have heard this as well.  I would still run it the way I described but stop the advanced cycle support 1 week into the 1 androm section of the Cycle.  Then begin it again during PCT for a few weeks just to help clear the liver.


----------

